# [SOLVED] Problem z Xmmsem - przeskakujace kawalki

## Poe

Witam, ostatnio zaobserwowałem jedną denerwujaca rzecz w Xmmsie, mianowicie jak klikam na odtworzenie jakiegos kawałka to mi przeskakuje odrazu na nastepny kawałek, jak dam na poprzedni przed tym felernym, przeleci do konca i ma wejsc ten "zły" kawałek rowniez przeskakuje, omijajac jeden kawałek, dzieje sie tak tylko z niektorymi kawałkami i nie wiem czemu, usunięcie i ponowne dodanie nic nie daje. w czym moze to tkwic problem?

pozdrawiam

PS

czy u Was tez tak jest zakrzaczona nazwa tematu?

----------

## ketjow

nazwa dziwna - pelne krzaczki. a xmms to juz robi od zawsze i nie jest to w sumie zaden blad. Jak nie umie przeczytac jakiegos pliku (np. nie masz uprawnien), to gra tyle co moze, czyli - nic. no i od razu przeskakuje do nastepnego..

----------

## Pepek

Zanim zwalisz winę na xmms-a sprawdź jak to jest na innych programach. Spróbuj odtworzyć felerny plik np. mpg123 albo mplayerem lub czymkolwiek innym. Jeśli na niczym nie pójdzie, to oznaczać to może brak uprawnień do tego pliku lub jego jakieś wewnętrzne uszkodzenie (np. skopany nagłówek).

A nazwa tematu rzeczywiście krzaczorowa.

Pozdrówki.  :Cool: 

----------

## Poe

no tak, ale jeszcze dzis rano mogłem bez problemu odtwarzac te kawałki. chmodem sie nie bawiłem, uprawnienia sie nie zmieniły, zaraz sprawdze czyms innym

----------

## Poe

khm, mplayerem nie odtwarza, cos mu nie pasuje

```

$ mplayer Blur\ -\ woohoo_Song2.mp3

MPlayer 1.0pre5-3.4.1 (C) 2000-2004 MPlayer Team

CPU: Intel Pentium 4/Xeon/Celeron Foster 2001 MHz (Family: 8, Stepping: 7)

Detected cache-line size is 64 bytes

CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 0 3DNow2: 0 SSE: 1 SSE2: 1

Compiled for x86 CPU with extensions: MMX MMX2 SSE SSE2

Reading config file /usr/share/mplayer/mplayer.conf

Warning unknown option font_encoding at line 141

Reading config file /home/poe/.mplayer/config

Reading /home/poe/.mplayer/codecs.conf: Can't open '/home/poe/.mplayer/codecs.conf': No such file or directory

Reading /usr/share/mplayer/codecs.conf: 73 audio & 180 video codecs

/usr/share/fonts/TTF/Vera.ttf doesn't look like a font description, ignoring

Cannot load font: /usr/share/fonts/TTF/Vera.ttf

Using usleep() timing

Can't open input config file /home/poe/.mplayer/input.conf: No such file or directory

Input config file /usr/share/mplayer/input.conf parsed: 53 binds

Playing Blur - woohoo_Song2.mp3.

Cache fill:  0.00% (0 bytes)    Audio file detected.

==========================================================================

Opening audio decoder: [mp3lib] MPEG layer-2, layer-3

MP3lib: init layer2&3 finished, tables done

ADecoder init failed :(

ADecoder init failed :(

Opening audio decoder: [ffmpeg] FFmpeg/libavcodec audio decoders

AUDIO: 44100 Hz, 2 ch, 16 bit (0x10), ratio: -109895580->176400 (-879164.6 kbit)

Selected audio codec: [ffmp3] afm:ffmpeg (FFmpeg MPEG layer-3 audio decoder)

==========================================================================

Checking audio filter chain for 44100Hz/2ch/16bit -> 44100Hz/2ch/16bit...

AF_pre: af format: 2 bps, 2 ch, 44100 hz, little endian signed int 

AF_pre: 44100Hz 2ch Signed 16-bit (Little-Endian)

AO: [oss] 44100Hz 2ch Signed 16-bit (Little-Endian) (2 bps)

Building audio filter chain for 44100Hz/2ch/16bit -> 44100Hz/2ch/16bit...

Video: no video

Starting playback...

A:         0.0  0.0% 0%   

Exiting... (End of file)

```

a inne kawałki działają przy mplayerze (tak jak na xmmsie), ale to co na xmsie przeskakuje, tez nie dziala na mp.

----------

## ketjow

a zobacz, jak duzy ten plik jest. bo mi sie tak na oko wydaje ze on jest po prostu pusty.

----------

## Poe

```

$ ls -n Blur\ -\ woohoo_Song2.mp3

-rw-------  1 1000 100 3899392 Aug 23 10:32 Blur - woohoo_Song2.mp3

```

czyli wyglada ze wszystko OK, to samo mam jeszcze z ta mp3, od wczoraj ja mam, dzis działała, az do pewnego mementu gdy chciałem ją sobie odpalic

```
$ ls -n 04-Gentelman_-_Overjoyed.mp3

-rw-r--r--  1 1000 100 4755456 Aug 25 21:01 04-Gentelman_-_Overjoyed.mp3

```

ta tez przezkakuje, nadanie full uprawnien (chmod 777) rowniez nic nie dało.

----------

## ketjow

a czemu masz numerki zamiast nazwy uzytkownika? sprobuj 

```
chown root:root Blur...
```

----------

## Poe

Nie wiem czemu, ale własie sie załamałem, bo kolejna piosenka doszła do grona nieodtwarzalnych.. a jeszcze moze półgodziny temu ją słuchałem..

a Twojego sposobu zaraz sprobuje

----------

## ketjow

bawiles sie cos w pliku /etc/passwd ?

dodaj sobie uzytkownika o uin 1000 i gid 100, bo masz pliki, ktore nie naleza do nikogo  :Smile: 

----------

## Poe

nie, nie bawiłem sie w zadnych plikach... 

aaa.. jak dodac do mnie (do mojego usera) bez dodawania nowego uin i to wszystko?

----------

## ketjow

no to musisz w takim razie kazdy plik, ktory niema wlasciciela obsluzyc komenda:

```
chown user:group plik
```

----------

## Poe

o cholera... mam nadzieje ze to pomoze

a tak swoja droga, to nie wiesz czemu tak nafgle sie to wszytko pozmieniało?

----

Edit

```

chown poe:audio nazwa_pliku.mp3

```

nic nie dało....   :Sad: 

----------

## ketjow

a tak to mozesz wszystko robic z tym plikiem? kopiowac, edytowac? Moze Ci sie dysk sypie, jak mogles jeszcze niedawno odtwarzac te pliki. To sie dzieje tylko przy plikach mp3??

----------

## Poe

tak, plik jak najbardziej moge sobie przenosic, kopiowac i w ogole, poki co tylko tak z mp3 sie dzieje (nie mam zadnych ogg, ani innych), a jak myslisz, czy zmiana FS'a powinna coś tu dać? bo jestem w trakcie zmiany (kopiowanie systemu na drugą partycje) na reisera4 (mam reisera3).

----------

## ketjow

szczerze mowiac to nie wiem - strasznie dziwne jest to, ze niedawno jeszcze dzialalo, a teraz nie dziala. jak problem wystepuje tylko przy odtwarzaniu muzyki, to raczej watpie, zeby zmiana fs cos dala. Sprobuj odpalic jakiegos live-cd (np. Knoppix) i sprawdz, czy sie odtwarza ten plik.

----------

## Poe

Narazie nie mam zadnego liveCD z X'ami (tylko Love LiveCD 2.6.7, czyli goły system bez X;ow i co gorsza bez mc :/), i jedną bardzo przykrą rzecz zaobserwowałem, własciwie dobrą na oddzielny temat, mianowicie zwiechy systemu (totalne) przy kopiowaniu danych.  system mam na 2 partycjach w reiserze, musze przeniesc (przez kopiowanie) system na inną partycje (ktora jest w ext2), i niektore foldery przechodza bez problemow, a przy niektorych plikach zwiecha totalna, ze tylko reset pomaga. albo trzeba recznie kopiowac plik po pliku, albo zrobi sie tak, jak mi sie przed chwila (po raz pierwszy) zrobiło, mianowicie, w folderze /var/log chcialem juz pojedynczo przekopiowac folder, (wsyzstko w mc), naciksam F5, i z chwila nacisnięcia entera zresetował mi sie komp.. popostu cos złego sie dzieje.. nie wiem czy to moze miec zwiazek z tymi mp3...

----------

## jackie

ReiserFS i XFS z tego co czytalem - transakcyjnosc w tych systemach gwarantuje jedynie prawidlowy dostep do pliku a nie gwarantuje prawidlowosci zawartosci pliku (to jest podobno w pewnym stopniu robione w ext3 - stad ext3 uchodzi za najbezpieczniejszy i najwolniejszy; prosilbym o sprostowanie jesli jest inaczej). Czyli pomimo ze pliki daja sie skopiowac jest mozliwe ze sa uszkodzone.  Restart PC-ta najczesciej jest spowodowany przegrzewaniem sie ( PC-et sie restartuje sam z siebie) lub bledami pamieci ( np uszkodzenie RAMU, lub nieprawidlowa zawartosc plikow ).  W tym przypadku to najlepiej posprawdzac wszystko z rescue cd - tak jak radzi kolega. I dodatkowo na jadrze ktore jest 100% stabilne dla tej konfiguracji.

----------

## Poe

Cholera, teraz to już całkiem pada - wyłączam kompa za pomocą polecenia #halt, wszystko sie wylącza, dochodzi do informacji 'power down', następuje charakterystyczny dla mojego kompa "trzask" (klik, pstryknięcie)w moim kompie, ze niby sie wszytsko wyłączyło ,ale komp działą nadal, cały czas mam obraz z Gentoo "Power down" i nic nie moge zrobic, jedynie moge go zresetowac, odpalic windowsa i z windowsa wyłączyć.... jestem szczerze mowiac troche wystraszony, tym co sie dzieje u mnie.. nie chciałbym stawiac systemu od nowa, szkoda mi tych wysztkich ustawien itp itd.

----------

## ketjow

Nie chce Cie straszyc, ale ja bym sie raczej bal o hardware. Sprobuj odpalic z liveCD i sprawdzic, czy tam wszystko dziala.

----------

## Poe

jak juz mowilem jedyne livecd to mam love live cd na kernelku 2.6.7 z supportem dla r4, bez x'ow mc itp itd, ale pamietam az zbyt dobrze, ze podczas kopiowania (cp -aR folder /mnt/ext2) systemu na druga partycje w ext2 rowniez komp sie zawieszal........ tak wiec... FUCK...(?), jaki srzęt bys podejrzewał? acha. dodam, ze na windowise wygląda ze wszystko jest dobrze (siedze tam rzadko, ale czasami musze i nie zaobserwowalem nic niepokojącego..)..

----------

## ketjow

a moze na tym liveCd jest jakis mpg123, czy cos w tym rodzaju? to sprobowalbys chociaz czy dzialaja mp3. A jak pod windowsem dziala wszystko to dobrze - inaczej bym podejrzewal dysk, ale w tym przypadku jednak moze faktycznie system plikow. Moze zmus sie i posiedz jakies pol dnia na windowsie:) i posluchaj pare mp3. Jak masz program typu Paragon Mount-Everything, to moglbys zamontowac partycje linuxowska pod windowsa i tam puscic mp3

----------

## argasek

 *Poe wrote:*   

> jak juz mowilem jedyne livecd to mam love live cd na kernelku 2.6.7 z supportem dla r4, bez x'ow mc itp itd, ale pamietam az zbyt dobrze, ze podczas kopiowania (cp -aR folder /mnt/ext2) systemu na druga partycje w ext2 rowniez komp sie zawieszal........ tak wiec... FUCK...(?), jaki srzęt bys podejrzewał? 

 

Płyta nie jest przypadkiem na chipsecie VIA 82C686B ?

----------

## Poe

 *argasek wrote:*   

>  *Poe wrote:*   jak juz mowilem jedyne livecd to mam love live cd na kernelku 2.6.7 z supportem dla r4, bez x'ow mc itp itd, ale pamietam az zbyt dobrze, ze podczas kopiowania (cp -aR folder /mnt/ext2) systemu na druga partycje w ext2 rowniez komp sie zawieszal........ tak wiec... FUCK...(?), jaki srzęt bys podejrzewał?  
> 
> Płyta nie jest przypadkiem na chipsecie VIA 82C686B ?

 

Hmm.. Nie na tym modelu, ale na VIA (w instrukcji piszą: CHIPSET: VIA VT8751(P4M266)/ VT8235), ale VIA. a co?

----------

## argasek

A to... http://www.georgebreese.com/net/software/  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> "PCI Latency" patch for VIA chipsets
> 
> This is a Windows driver that will patch motherboards that have VIA chipsets. It is intended to solve many problems, including these:
> ...

 

Np. w 686B jest poważny sprzętowy bug (i to nie jest żadna ściema - testowałem taki komputer)... Ja mam np. 686A i pod windą mój SBLive! nie chodzi najlepiej.

Jeżeli jednak problem zacząć dziać się "z nikąd" nie obwiniałbym od razu sprzętu. Gentoo to akurat takie distro gdzie łatwo strzelić sobie w stopę  :Sad: 

----------

## Poe

yeh, zainstalowałem tą łatke co podałeś... chyba nic nie dała, gdyż zassałem przed chwilą mp3, chce ją odsłuchać, a tu kija, przeskakuje na następną.. acha. testowałem mp3 ktre nie chcą sie odpalac na linuksie (przeskakują) na windowsie. tam działają bez zarzutów ...

Edit

zrobiłem test (w sumie bez sensu, ale coz  :Wink:  ). przekopiowałem mp3 nie działajace na ext2 i z niego odpaliłem, ale to samo, ale na windowisie TE SAME mp3 skopiowane z zamonotwanego ext2 działają.

----------

## argasek

Ehm...

a może spróbuj ją fsck-nąć?

(ślepy strzał, ale może akurat)

----------

## Pepek

@Poe: Zmieniales moze niedawno jajo ? Mam podobny problem, a do tej pory jechalem na jaju 2.6.3-gentoo-r1, na ktorym sytuacja wygladala tak: mam dzwiek na VIA VT8235. Chipset ten umozliwia hardware mixing na ALSI-e przy uzyciu 4 kanalow wyjsciowych PCM tzw. dxs. Z tym, ze dziala to dobrze na emulacji OSS-a i przy ustawieniu, zeby programy korzystaly z OSS-a. No i cieszylem sie mozliwoscia sluchania muzy przy jednoczesnym graniu w ut, ale tylko do zmiany jaja. Obecnie mam 2.6.8.1-ck4 i od zmiany zaczely sie problemy. Otoz w jaju tym w porownaniu z 2.6.3 zmienila sie wersja driver-ow ALSA (nie wiem z jakiej na jaka, ale zmienila sie na pewno). I na ALSI-e z nowego jaja hardware mixing nie dziala tak, jak wczesniej. Otoz sytuacja wyglada tak: odpalam jakikolwiek program wydajacy dzwieki (np. xmms) i wszystkie mp3 dzialaja oki. Odpalam drugi program (np. gierke ut) i nie ma w niej dzwieku wcale. Jesli jednak odpale ta gre w trakcie odtwarzania mp3, ktora ma probkowanie 44100 Hz, to wszystko jest oki (muzyka i dzwieki z gry maja wszystkie probkowanie 44100 Hz), ale tylko do czasu, gdy xmms nie bedzie chcial zmienic mp3 na taka z probkowaniem 48000 Hz. Wtedy wszystko zamiera (gra sie strasznie tnie, zuzycie procka dochodzi do 100%, z czego ponad 80% zre xmms) i xmms danej piosenki nie puszcza, tylko przeskakuje na nastepna. Sytuacja wraca do normy, gdy xmms trafi na piosenke z probkowaniem 44100 Hz. Wtedy wszystko znow chodzi pieknie. Gdy przy odpalonej gierce te mp3 probuje odpalic nie xmms-em tylko np. mpg123, to przy tych ktore maja 48000 Hz sytuacja wyglada tak samo, z tym ze mpg123 wypluwa info, ze dana mp3 ma uszkodzony naglowek. Metoda prob, bledow i testow na wielu programach rozgryzlem sprawe, ze dzieje sie tak, gdy ALSA ma mixowac dzwieki o roznym probkowaniu. Przy identycznym (2 dzwieki 48000 Hz lub oba 44100 Hz) wszystko jest spoko, ale przy roznych wszystko sie pieprzy (slychac dzwiek, ktorego odtwarzanie zaczelo sie jako pierwsze, a program, ktory chce odtworzyc ten drugi dzwiek zre prawie cala moc procka probujac go odtworzyc i albo przelacza sie na nastepna piosenke (np. xmms lub mpg123), albo sie poddaje i calkiem blokuje swoje dzialanie (np. mplayer), albo tez calkiem wylacza uzywanie dzwieku podczas swojej pracy (np. gra ut)). Poniewaz Ty masz ten sam chipset, co ja, to moze u Ciebie sprawa wyglada podobnie. A stery pod winde do tego chipsetu bez problemu umozliwiaja mixing, wiec to by tlumaczylo dlaczego na windzie mp3 odtwarza. Jesli jednak sytuacja u Ciebie wyglada tak w czasie, gdy masz uruchomiony tylko jeden program odtwarzajacy dzwiek, to niestety nie wiem, co Ci poradzic. Sprobuj wylaczyc x-y i w samej konsolce odpal felerne mp3 np. pogramem mpg123 i pokaz, co wypluwa. A co do mojego problemu, to w ciagu kilku najblizszych dni postaram sie go rozwiazac i zdam tutaj relacje jak mi poszlo.

Pozdrowki.  :Cool: 

----------

## Poe

Tak, zmieniałem jajko (zawsze zmieniam, jak wyjdzie nowe) i aktualnie jade na 2.6.9-rc1-poe2. i tak, wszystko byloby mozliwe,gdyby ta piosenka faktycznie miala probokwanie 48000Khz, ale ona ma 44, ba mało tego poza xmmsem nie mam zadnych innych dzwiękow (ani w kadu nie uzywam, w gry nie gram), wiec jedynym co ma dziwęki jest xmms, a tym mpg123 spropobje za chwile i powiem co i jak.

ps

moze jakis bugreport do Alsy?

----------

## Poe

No i tak, zmegrowalem mpg123, chce sobie odpalic tą felerną mp3.... no i wynik:

```

$ mpg123 Blur\ -\ woohoo_Song2.mp3

High Performance MPEG 1.0/2.0/2.5 Audio Player for Layer 1, 2 and 3.

Version 0.59s-mh4 (2000/Oct/27). Written and copyrights by Michael Hipp.

Uses code from various people. See 'README' for more!

THIS SOFTWARE COMES WITH ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY! USE AT YOUR OWN RISK!

Playing MPEG stream from Blur - woohoo_Song2.mp3 ...

Can't find frame start

```

odpalam inna mp3 (ktora normalnie sie odtwarza na xmmsie:

```

$ mpg123 "02-leave_us_alone_(deadman_zone_rmx)-etlm.mp3"

High Performance MPEG 1.0/2.0/2.5 Audio Player for Layer 1, 2 and 3.

Version 0.59s-mh4 (2000/Oct/27). Written and copyrights by Michael Hipp.

Uses code from various people. See 'README' for more!

THIS SOFTWARE COMES WITH ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY! USE AT YOUR OWN RISK!

Title  : Leave Us Alone (DeadmanZoneRMX  Artist: Gentleman

Album  : Leave Us Alone CDM              Year  : 2002

Comment: ShoowY                          Genre : Rap

Playing MPEG stream from 02-leave_us_alone_(deadman_zone_rmx)-etlm.mp3 ...

MPEG 1.0 layer III, 192 kbit/s, 44100 Hz stereo

```

odtwarza bez problemow... więc...?

ps

jakby to kogos interesowało, w opisie piosenki Gentelmana jest bląd. to nie rap!

----------

## Poe

Yeh.. nie ma to jak moja własna głupota i niemyślenie.. jest jakis bug w kernelku 2.6.9-rc1 albo ja cos zle zrobiłem w kernelki, w kazdym badz razie na innej wersji (2.6.8.1-poe2) wszystko działa dobrze, i mp3 sie oddtwarzają, i działa komenda #halt... Yeh.. Bardzo przepraszam za zamieszanie i dziękuje za pomoc  :Smile: 

pozdrawiam

----------

## Pepek

 *Poe wrote:*   

> Yeh.. nie ma to jak moja własna głupota i niemyślenie.. jest jakis bug w kernelku 2.6.9-rc1 albo ja cos zle zrobiłem w kernelki, w kazdym badz razie na innej wersji (2.6.8.1-poe2) wszystko działa dobrze, i mp3 sie odtwarzają

 

Jest to jakiś bug alsy, nie wiem jaka wersja jest w 2.6.9-rc1, ale ta będąca w 2.6.8.1 (1.0.4) za chorobę mi nie chciała działać, co opisałem wyżej. Po dwóch dniach prób i po wreszcie podłączeniu mnie z powrotem do netu  (pieprzona neostrada) już wiem, że jakiś babol dla chipsetów via82xx siedzi w alsie od 1.0.3 do 1.0.4 włącznie, a może nawet w 1.0.5. W każdym razie mi pomogło nałożenie na jajo 2.6.8.1 alsy 1.0.6 i zrobiłem sobie na to patcha. Obecnie na tym jaju puszcza mi naraz do 4 źródeł dźwięku i nie ma problemów z różnymi mp3.

Pozdrówki.  :Cool: 

----------

